# New SCAN 3xs 3XS TBX299- thoughts ?



## Jono (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm looking to get a new pc and my eye was caught with the 3XS TBX299. I've tweaked it to have larger storage and more ram. 

I use cubase, pro tools and vepro and it would be for a mix of orchestral and audio work. I'll probably use my current machine as a slave and split some of the sample hosting.

Any thoughts on the spec would be appreciated.

J


----------



## dadadave (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm in the same boat, wondering whether to ultimately get this or a Ryzen 3900 build. I like the option of going 128GB with Intel and they don't have the issues the new Ryzens still seem to have with latency and moving tasks between cores on different CCXs.

Then again, Ryzen has far fewer security issues and heat seems less of a problem, too, as well as performing great for other tasks than audio.

I'm still waiting and hoping we finally get some new benchmarks from Pete Kaine. And that scanpro's RAM provider gets them faster low-latency RAM so the Ryzen builds come with something more optimal than 3600Mhz CL18.


----------



## Pete Kaine (Dec 4, 2019)

dadadave said:


> And that scanpro's RAM provider gets them faster low-latency RAM so the Ryzen builds come with something more optimal than 3600Mhz CL18.



The 3600MHz kits on there currently are pretty optimal. I figured out through more recent testing that "optimal" in this instance is about 70ns - 80ns latency, where the more generic kits would default to about 110ns - 125ns and those only with a lot of tweaking could be taken down to about 70ns - 80ns which seemed great.

I spoke to my RAM provider and they started to supply us the "Ryzen Optimized" kits that you see on the current systems. That 3600 CAS18 RAM on the listing do 72ns out of the box with nothing more needing doing than applying the inbuilt D.O.C.P. (AMD/ASUS name for XMP).

Testing wise, the 3950X is really stock limited, although I've got my hands on one this week, we're not sure when or even if a second batch is due to ship. Intel at the same time has been a completely paper launch with samples only being shipped this week. I'll have some results up soonish, just a matter of getting the chips on the bench now.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 4, 2019)

How much does that come in at for you?


----------



## Jono (Dec 4, 2019)

pulsedownloader said:


> How much does that come in at for you?


From memory the build I was looking at is around £2800


----------



## dadadave (Dec 4, 2019)

Pete Kaine said:


> The 3600MHz kits on there currently are pretty optimal. I figured out through more recent testing that "optimal" in this instance is about 70ns - 80ns latency, where the more generic kits would default to about 110ns - 125ns and those only with a lot of tweaking could be taken down to about 70ns - 80ns which seemed great.
> 
> I spoke to my RAM provider and they started to supply us the "Ryzen Optimized" kits that you see on the current systems. That 3600 CAS18 RAM on the listing do 72ns out of the box with nothing more needing doing than applying the inbuilt D.O.C.P. (AMD/ASUS name for XMP).
> 
> Testing wise, the 3950X is really stock limited, although I've got my hands on one this week, we're not sure when or even if a second batch is due to ship. Intel at the same time has been a completely paper launch with samples only being shipped this week. I'll have some results up soonish, just a matter of getting the chips on the bench now.



Great of you to chime in, Pete, thank you for that info!

In your last blog post from July about RAM you speculated about faster lower-latency RAM maybe being a remedy for that curious CPU overload behaviour you were observing. Did that turn out to not be the case, then, and it was related to the Ryzen issue of moving threads between CCXses or something? Much has been made of synchronizing the RAM perfectly to the Infinity Fabric, but there are just no resources or tests out there aside from yours about Ryzen 3000 performance specifically for DAW use cases.

Do you have any expectations how the 3950X lower base clock speed might play out, compared to the 3900X? Also, how come 64GB of RAM is the limit for Ryzen-based systems at scanpro? The motherboard specs state 128GB iirc, is that maybe not at full speed or something?

Looking forward to further insights, then! I'm ready to buy a new system, but the difficulty to find reliable information that paints a clear and reassuring picture is making me hold back.


----------



## dadadave (Dec 15, 2019)

@Jono Did you end up getting that system? If so, how is working out for you? I've wondered if the high power draw of these intel HEDT is an issue (e.g. requiring loud fans). (Then again, while the full load temperatures are higher than on Ryzen 3000, the idle temperatures are apparently lower, so maybe in actual everyday use it could actually be quieter).

still sitting on the fence here...


----------



## Jono (Dec 25, 2019)

dadadave said:


> @Jono Did you end up getting that system? If so, how is working out for you? I've wondered if the high power draw of these intel HEDT is an issue (e.g. requiring loud fans). (Then again, while the full load temperatures are higher than on Ryzen 3000, the idle temperatures are apparently lower, so maybe in actual everyday use it could actually be quieter).
> 
> still sitting on the fence here...


Not yet... probably soon though 😊


----------



## dadadave (Dec 27, 2019)

I ended up going the AMD route. RAM prices were almost halved last week to what it previously cost at Scan. That enticed me into spending those cost savings on an upgrade from 3900x to a 3950x instead, with 64GB of RAM. 

It will be a while until the system arrives and I have time to migrate from my current one, set it all up and run some tests, though.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Dec 27, 2019)

I’ve got my eye on a new audio PC from scan too. Anyone had any dealings with them? as recent reviews on review sites don’t inspire confidence.


----------



## shomynik (Dec 27, 2019)

One minor thing...I noticed my Noctua coolers are quiter than Bequiet Dark Rock Pro I installed in my wife's system. It might be that Noctua is cappable of slower spinning (with it's adapters), but also the fans are heavier, hence pushing more air. Not a fact, just my superficial observation. Hope it helps.


----------



## will_m (Jan 4, 2020)

dadadave said:


> I ended up going the AMD route. RAM prices were almost halved last week to what it previously cost at Scan. That enticed me into spending those cost savings on an upgrade from 3900x to a 3950x instead, with 64GB of RAM.
> 
> It will be a while until the system arrives and I have time to migrate from my current one, set it all up and run some tests, though.



I'd be really interested in seeing how the build works out for you. I'm also looking at building a system around the 3950x and likely getting it from Scan. I've not gone with AMD for many years so its all a bit new. Just a few concerns around TB and the x570 onboard fans, also how well the 3950x stacks up against the competition from Intel at the same price point.


----------



## dadadave (Jan 4, 2020)

will_m said:


> I'd be really interested in seeing how the build works out for you. I'm also looking at building a system around the 3950x and likely getting it from Scan. I've not gone with AMD for many years so its all a bit new. Just a few concerns around TB and the x570 onboard fans, also how well the 3950x stacks up against the competition from Intel at the same price point.



I'll be happy to report but it's probably going to be quite a while. Since I'm not in the UK, I had to order via email and it's been over a week since I last heard from them (which I'm sure it's just the holidays interfering, but still is taking longer than expected), so I don't think they've even started building it.

I also found out the enclosure with the PCIe to PCI adapter that I bought elsewhere to use with my old RME 9632 says in the manual it's not suited from "PCI cards with DSPs". So there's some uncertainty if I can get that to work (similar PCIe to PCI adapters seemed to work fine for others, so I'm hoping they meant something specific.).


----------



## will_m (Jan 6, 2020)

dadadave said:


> I'll be happy to report but it's probably going to be quite a while. Since I'm not in the UK, I had to order via email and it's been over a week since I last heard from them (which I'm sure it's just the holidays interfering, but still is taking longer than expected), so I don't think they've even started building it.
> 
> I also found out the enclosure with the PCIe to PCI adapter that I bought elsewhere to use with my old RME 9632 says in the manual it's not suited from "PCI cards with DSPs". So there's some uncertainty if I can get that to work (similar PCIe to PCI adapters seemed to work fine for others, so I'm hoping they meant something specific.).



Ah no worries, hope your system arrives soon and you can get the RME working.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 11, 2020)

Definitely keeping me eye on this thread...
Also thinking about a 3950x build sometime in the future!


----------

